# My introduction



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, my name's Snowman, or matt in real life. I'm from the United States east coast an avid animal lover, but an absolute mouse lover!

My girlfriend has now had a mouse for 7 months, from which she hand raised and he is the sweetest little guy ever! I loved him but chose not to get a mouse just yet. As time went on the desire for one grew more and more! Until one day my girlfriend bought a fancy mouse and to my surprise, the mouse absolutely loved me! She would not let my girlfriend hold her, however i could hold her, pet her cheek and love on her! So, we decided she would be mine. Thus came Eevee.

My girlfriend however needed another mouse to replace her, so i told her i would then buy her one in return! We went to Petsmart just looking around and to our surprise they had 3 fancy mice in a tank, and all of them were exactly what we wanted! They had a tiger brindle, a satin brindle and a broken brindle which she's white with broken brindle markings. I decided to buy all three! At the time i had needed a tank so while i was there i bought a 20 gallon tank for my two girls! Right away my brindle (Who still doesn't have a name!) and eevee went well!

















After i got the tank i decided to get some fun mouse stuff! My girlfriend also got me a box of 1000 Popsicle sticks and a hot glue gun.  Thus i can craft things!








Their tank!

Yesterday at a local small pet shop they had a tank full of feeder mice, and i mean FULL sadly. Too many, it makes me a tad upset. So, my girlfriend and i both saved two little baby girls. They were entirely too young to be in there. Both we chose are super friendly and love to be held and loved on!
















There's my white girl with very dark eyes! She's absolutely the sweetest thing, all found in a feeder mouse.

Delving into the mouse world, i have to say i absolutely love them. They are the best pets and have more personality than almost any other animal i've owned.

Thanks for the time!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow! Such a adorable story, with even cuter mice! Best of luck on your journey into mouse ownership!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Matt.

Welcome.
Your mice are real cuties.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Your meecers are adorable. :3 Good luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

What QT mice <3


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are so pretty, love the way you got sucked into the mousey world


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Matt. 

Gorgeous mice, and nice story! Also, that tank is great. But what is that grass-thing?
I don't know if you know this, so I'm sorry if you already do. But when you buy mice at pet stores, they aren't always what they tell you (age and gender-wise). So be sure to triple-check that they are all girls. Otherwise you're going to end up with a million babies soon. My fingers are crossed that none of the girls (especially the feeders, because those seem the most likely) got pregnant at the store. Usually when stores keep feeders, they don't look at genders, they're just all in together.

Good luck!


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

For sure they are girls, the only one that had the potential not to be is my white one and she's seperate right now. She was mixed in at the pet store with males but she was entirely too young to be bred. As I said they had entirely too many in their tank, with a few being entirely too young. If I had to guess she's only 18-20 days old. 
As for the grass stuff it's prepotted grass sold from petsmart. It's factory grown I'm sure but it's sold mite free and is safe for them. They love running through it and eating it.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, do you have any intention of breeding your mice?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome
Also interested in the pot of grass, do the mice ever use it?


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Indeed they love the grass. In two days they've ate half of it and trampled the other half almost flat lol. Ideally you'd want to buy two and alternate them. Let them trample one while the other pot of grass is getting sun and switch them when needed. But for a few dollars its worth it to watch them pop in and out of it


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

And as for breeding them, not at this time but potentially in the future.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Girlfriend here! Ive doubled, triple checked to make sure they were all female. If any were pregnant .. I'd be in mousey heaven, all though we weren't planning any litters, we'd be prepared for one. The feeder babies we picked were the smallest of a very very large group, in a very tiny tank. There were as many bucks in their as does it seemed. And there were all different age mice. (Except anything younger than a hopper) How young can a mouse be pregnant? What should we look for in any of our mice that would indicate pregnancy?


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh for the love of mouseys, don't give her any false hope or ideas! It'll be the end of me :3


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

18-20? Were there nursing does in the tubs? Weaning happens at 4wks. If they hadn't been weaned yet, there may be detrimental effects from being removed to soon. That time period would also put them at just past their eyes opening. Unhandled, & even some handled babies, are generally balls of popcorn at that stage.

Others can comment, but i'd say judging by the pics she's older then what you think. Probably in the 4-6wk range. Which puts her in the breedable range. Gestation can last up to about 28 days, so after that time you are safe  Only thing you may notice is if her belly starts getting larger.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Nikip! Id say all the mice in the tank were weaned litters of various ages. They had another tank seperate that wasn't crowded at all just for nursing does and babies. I know they are past weaning age for sure and they may have just been small for their age. When we decided to take two home we were specifically looking for calm, young, female mice in the tank and I was surprised we found them to be so tame. I'm confused because they are the size of an older hopper but they aren't hoppy or skittish at all. In fact they'll settle down to be pet. I guess in 28 days we'll know for sure! I hope not though because they are so tiny, I don't think their bodies would handle it well


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

I love your attitudes towards meecers.  You two seem to really know what you're doing.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

They probably are small for their age  Feeder breeders are bred for large litters & generally culling isn't done.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

